# This Is Us Season 5 *Spoilers*



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I multitasked through much of the first 2 episodes thinking, 

“There is enough sadness in the world and I’m not feeling revisiting COVID-19 and George Floyd in an already sad series.”

They handled both issues well though. I’m happy to see new life coming for Kevin and I always love Beth and Toby scenes. Déjà and the other girls are also delightful so I hung in there for the big reveal which will keep me watching....

Randall’s birth mom lived?!!!!! OMG. I’d like to see her story from the time she almost died.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for starting the season thread.

I agree about the inclusion of Covid-19 and George Floyd. I watch scripted TV shows to escape. 

I do think they did a good job with including the racial issues especially since Randall was already struggling with growing up in a white household.

The virus stuff just seemed gratuitous. 

I wonder if the new therapist that Randall finds will be linked to his birth mother?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I wonder if the new therapist that Randall finds will be linked to his birth mother?


That would be amazing and you will have called it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Beryl said:


> That would be amazing and you will have called it.


I never get these things right, so I'm sure it won't happen. But I think it would be interesting.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I shouldn't have read this. I haven't watched the whole thing yet. But I like the news about the birth mother.

I agree about COVID-19 but this show just has to add every possible opportunity to make it as sad as possible. I guess George Floyd was necessary because it gave us a great Randall moment. The first few minutes of the episode made it appear I was in for a difficult night. I was relieved when the flashbacks told us more of William's story and that didn't bother me because I knew how it ended. Or thought I did. I was actually hoping to see more of William's earlier story but seems like we get that in Seasons 1 and 2.

I'm also nearly halfway through Season 1 on my desktop and enjoying William in the present day more than anything, and Kevin is a close second.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm wary of the "mom lives" storyline. We've already had Randall discover a long-lost parent. I guess I should trust the writers to make this different.

I like the inclusion of Covid. This show has always stayed true to its time period and this is no exception.

I'm not sure I buy Jack and Rebecca ignoring previous black deaths. Every white parent I know of black children is just as freaked out as the black parents. I can see them trying to shield the kids from it, though, so maybe Randall was unaware they were thinking about it? 

I did not enjoy the Williams scenes. I just wasn't interested or invested.

It doesn't matter how many times we see Rebecca in the hospital post partum it makes me teary every time.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I FF’d through half of the 2parter. 
I don’t think I missed anything.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Have we seen how they actually end up with Randall? The statement was made that Toby and Kate are having to work hard to get their baby and what Jack and Rebecca did with Randall was kidnapping. I find it hard to believe that adoption is that much harder now than it was then. Maybe Randall was considered a foster child at first and then officially adopted, but I sure don't remember seeing the process. I seem to recall them making arrangements to take him home.

Amazing that Jack and William came that close to meeting.

I did like seeing both of them in the chapel and then Jack trying to make contact with his father.

Once again, I feel like we were cheated out of some important moments with William and his girlfriend. 

While I normally avoid spoilers I was glad I knew to expect what happened at the end.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Have we seen how they actually end up with Randall? The statement was made that Toby and Kate are having to work hard to get their baby and what Jack and Rebecca did with Randall was kidnapping. I find it hard to believe that adoption is that much harder now than it was then. Maybe Randall was considered a foster child at first and then officially adopted, but I sure don't remember seeing the process. I seem to recall them making arrangements to take him home.
> 
> Amazing that Jack and William came that close to meeting.
> 
> ...


The interesting question is how the does the baby mama feel about waking and the baby is gone. Was she happy to be free or angry?


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

zalusky said:


> The interesting question is how the does the baby mama feel about waking and the baby is gone. Was she happy to be free or angry?


That's what I can't figure out.... Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't that the same apartment that William is living in when Randall locates him? Sure there will be so much more to the story... but if she wakes up and can't remember - the medics/police would tell her where she lived/found. Why would she not go back and confront William?

I am probably wayyyyyyyyyy over-thinking this part of the storyline! ha!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

It sounds like it will be interesting and I'm looking forward to more. I doubt William's girlfriend will be happy about the situation.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Maybe Randall was considered a foster child at first and then officially adopted, but I sure don't remember seeing the process. I seem to recall them making arrangements to take him home.


I don't remember them calling out a foster situation explicitly, but I do remember the adoption process when he was a year or two old. A black judge didn't want to approve the adoption because they didn't feel he should be raised in a white family. So, it took a while to make it official.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jami said:


> I don't remember them calling out a foster situation explicitly, but I do remember the adoption process when he was a year or two old. A black judge didn't want to approve the adoption because they didn't feel he should be raised in a black family. So, it took a while to make it official.


Don't you mean "didn't feel he should be raised in a white family"? This must be something I have yet to see on the desktop.

Well, I did the same thing.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Don't you mean "didn't feel he should be raised in a black family"? This must be something I have yet to see on the desktop.


Typo - white family.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I never watched the show seriously as my wife watched it when I was going to bed, but we binged 7 episodes of S04 to catch her up and finished the S05 opener together. The whole "mom that everyone thought was dead, but wasn't" storyline makes me wary as well; so William and their circle of friends never noticed his girlfriend wasn't dead and she never looked for Randall (or William apparently) over the past 30-40 years? Also, why do the scenes from *1980* look like the 60's-70s?

ETA: So far the Jack's brother and Randall's birth father have come back from either being dead or out of the picture, can we really do it a third time? 

I also smell Kate and Toby adopting a BIPoC child and will lean on Randall and Beth (who I hate) for help. I understand, but also didn't appreciate, the way Randall lashed out at Kate. It shouldn't fall solely on Black people to educate white people of their privilege and it must be exhausting to have to do so, but kicking a family member and prospective ally in the balls when they try doesn't help. Kate isn't some stranger and while she couldn't ever really know Randall's experience she didn't deserve the whole "What specifically are you apologizing for" or "You've never asked me about this before". Randall doesn't get to play those cards AND the "I never talked about my experience with you so I wouldn't make you uncomfortable, because I am a thoughtful people pleaser".


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I think they're going way too far on Randall being a black person who was raised by white people and therefore hasn't really had the experiences he should have. And he's overdoing it criticizing the white people, especially in his own family, for not understanding this.

And I'm off to watch my next Season 1 episode on the desktop.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

My memory isn't the best, but didn't we see Jack's sister in a Flashforward?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Yes, Jack Damon’s twin was there after Hope was born.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

LlamaLarry said:


> Randall and Beth (who I hate) for help.


I'm so glad someone else doesn't like Beth.

This show is way too challenging. A few feel good moments at the beginning and then way too much depressing stuff, and then back to feel good moments and then THIS happens. I'm so glad I already know Toby survived.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yes, Jack Damon's twin was there when Hope after Hope was born.


Oh, THAT Jack. Should there be some change to make this sentence grammatically correct? Because I'm not understanding it.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Oh, THAT Jack. Should there be some change to make this sentence grammatically correct? Because I'm not understanding it.


Fixed.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont get how Randall's mom could live, and William and her never reconnected after wards.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

It seems like they keep piling on storylines, but never finish any of them. I feel like I need to take copious notes each episode just to keep up. It's an exhausting show, but I'm hanging in for now.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I dont get how Randall's mom could live, and William and her never reconnected after wards.


Well with William being homeless at a certain point and maybe the baby mama went somewhere else to live with her parents after the OD? episode. The baby is another question most mothers would not just give that up. Maybe she went to the local hospital found out it was adopted/fostered and said it was best to the doctor and left town.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

LlamaLarry said:


> Fixed.


I sort of remember it, then. But not really. All this stuff has to be explained and I didn't even know this site had a section to talk about shows.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Surprised at all the Beth dislike! She is unquestionably my favorite character. She's the only one that recognizes the Pearson lunacy for what it is.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Surprised at all the Beth dislike! She is unquestionably my favorite character. She's the only one that recognizes the Pearson lunacy for what it is.


Same.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

David Platt said:


> Surprised at all the Beth dislike! She is unquestionably my favorite character. She's the only one that recognizes the Pearson lunacy for what it is.


This comment made me think about it, and I realize I don't have a favorite character. I've gone through periods of loving, liking, and hating all of them! It's their interactions with each other that I love. My favorite scenes are Beth, Toby, and Miguel together talking about being Pearson spouses. I hope they pull Madison into those.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> This comment made me think about it, and I realize I don't have a favorite character. I've gone through periods of loving, liking, and hating all of them! It's their interactions with each other that I love. My favorite scenes are Beth, Toby, and Miguel together talking about being Pearson spouses. I hope they pull Madison into those.


I was thinking the same thing. Guess it is too late for Madison. She is in the clan of craziness.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Beryl said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Guess it is too late for Madison. She is in the clan of craziness.


She fits right in.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Rainy Dave said:


> It seems like they keep piling on storylines, but never finish any of them. I feel like I need to take copious notes each episode just to keep up. It's an exhausting show, but I'm hanging in for now.


I have read multiple articles that the show EP and creator, two different people, have had future seasons and the finale outlined. They even have an idea of how long the series will run, which if mentioned on TCF should be spoilered. I hope they stick to their plan and don't add extra filler or fluff just because the ratings are high.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm the first? Okay.

Enjoyed Randall's search for a new therapist.

The parents handled Tess' video quite well. I am including Randall actually being proud of the girl secretly. I am tired of hearing about people who insist on being called "they". Maybe one day I'll adjust as I have to people who started out as he and are now she or vice versa. 

I liked seeing Kevin get asked for a selfie but I haven't seen it happen all that many times and it must be getting old. I don't care about his girlfriend and now don't want to see them stay together. I had hoped Kate and Toby would adopt his baby.

And speaking of Kate and Toby, I have never enjoyed a storyline with them more. And I didn't see their arguing as a problem. They argue like most couples.

Okay, who are the Vietnamese people? Since we are wondering whatever happened to Randall's biological mother, I thought there would be a connection. Is that her in the photo because my TVs are all too small for me to see such detail.

I enjoyed all the flashbacks.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm guessing it is Randall's biological mother because of her skin color and the time period. That is going to be weird if they tie her into the Dad and Uncle who were in VN around that time.

I'm sorry about Kevin's girlfriend's eating disorder. We all have ´stuff' but Kevin knows how to pick ´em. 

The younger versions of the triplets never cease to impress. All three were great.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Beryl said:


> I'm guessing it is Randall's biological mother because of her skin color and the time period. That is going to be weird if they tie her into the Dad and Uncle who were in VN around that time.


I didn't get a good look at the picture, but how do you know the time period?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I came on just to read about what folks think of who is in the photo at the end - I thought maybe it was a grown up Tess?
The younger actress playing Kate - is she new or has she just grown up a little since last season?

Personally - I am over Randall - some of his storylines are contrived to me - like they are making stuff up to give Sterling K. Brown more airtime. Zzzzzzzz. Pamela Adlon was more fun as his therapist.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

HarleyRandom said:


> I didn't get a good look at the picture, but how do you know the time period?


I really don't. The limits on them speaking Vietnamese and English indicated on-going conflict but it could be future conflict. (Yikes!)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Had we ever seen Tess's dance partner before? I didn't recognize them but my memory sucks.

I really like Madison (now). I didn't care for her much when she first came on the show. I never used to like Kevin much, either. I think she and Kevin are going to be good for each other. They are both very complicated people but both have grown on me.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Had we ever seen Tess's dance partner before? I didn't recognize them but my memory sucks.
> 
> I really like Madison (now). I didn't care for her much when she first came on the show. I never used to like Kevin much, either. I think she and Kevin are going to be good for each other. They are both very complicated people but both have grown on me.


I'm not at the point of liking Madison yet. She seemed so "flat" in her backstory. They did finally give her some dimension in this episode that was endearing. And I like how they are finding common ground, so maybe in time...


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I am still not a Beth fan. First, she needed them to be a united front, but it had to be *her* front not theirs. Then, she waited outside to listen in to make sure that he didn't good cop/bad cop in his lecture and (I think excessive) punishment. 

That's really my whole issue with Beth. I joined late to the party and only occasionally, but it seems like every time I see Beth it is "her way or the highway" and tries to bulldoze over Randall or be passive aggressive when he doesn't do what she wants.

You don't want to continue therapy? Well, *I* need you to continue therapy and unburden yourself of your baggage so I can load you with mine. 
You want to force your mom into the clinical trial? Well, I'll just "Hmm/Mmm" every time it comes up.

Maybe if I started s01e01 I would have a broader view of her, but from where I watch she isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Maybe if I started s01e01 I would have a broader view of her, but from where I watch she isn't my cup of tea.


Yeah, there's a lot of background there. I don't think she's been featured as much lately as she was in earlier seasons. She has put up with a lot of his #@$% throughout the years.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jami said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of background there. I don't think she's been featured as much lately as she was in earlier seasons. She has put up with a lot of his #@$% throughout the years.


Exactly. Beth and Toby are similar in that regard. They were (and still are) patient with their spouses and their siblings but both seem to put shorter time limits on their antics. This is why they are my favorites.

Beth even warned Kevin about her sister's drama but he had to experience it for himself.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jami said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of background there. I don't think she's been featured as much lately as she was in earlier seasons. She has put up with a lot of his #@$% throughout the years.


I think the biggest issue she's not backed off on is his therapy. He's had major breakdowns that really impacted their family so of course she's pushing him to stay in therapy. And things weren't easy when he first found his bio Father. But she supported Randall then and even let William move into their home.



LlamaLarry said:


> That's really my whole issue with Beth. I joined late to the party and only occasionally, but it seems like every time I see Beth it is "her way or the highway" and tries to bulldoze over Randall or be passive aggressive when he doesn't do what she wants.


I definitely think you've missed a lot of the give and take in their relationship. For example, she didn't 'get her way' when Randall decided to run for city council. She was very against it at first but eventually changed her stance and supported his run once she saw how important it was to him. Also, I think it was Beth that suggested they move so that he wouldn't have such a long commute after he won the election. She is very strong but I certainly don't think she's been a bulldozer in their relationship.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I
> I definitely think you've missed a lot of the give and take in their relationship. For example, she didn't 'get her way' when Randall decided to run for city council. She was very against it at first but eventually changed her stance and supported his run once she saw how important it was to him.


But he failed to support her lifetime passion. He regretted that move since once again she came through for him even when he didn't do the same for her. I'm thinking that was when she shortened the amount of time she allows him to act out.

As bonded as Beth became with Déjà, IIRC, that adoption was Randall's idea.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't believe I can ever recall an episode following a pattern in that way. Kevin crying, Kevin old enough to play football, Kevin acting, Kate and Toby, and then we repeat. Randall and family were in there somewhere. Oh, wait, we skipped Kevin acting.

Letting a baby cry must have been a new thing around 1980.

At long last Kevin is willing to put in the work. Randall can help. We knew he was still on the team in high school.

They're not seriously going to have Kevin win an Oscar so his mom can be there?

Malik messed up but it was because he was being responsible. I think Randall handled that well. He was a good sport. And it looks like the Vietnamese man saw it. So now we know what the year is for him. It surprises me that anyone would be focused on the boring part of that video. And I got a better look at the photo but I'm not good at remembering faces so I'm going to have to take everyone's word that this is in fact Randall's mom.

I enjoyed seeing Kate and Toby with the baby's mother. I'm not sure why only Kate could really be there. 

And please tell me we're not going to learn Kate had an abortion. 

Whatever happened at the end, the end got cut off and I was going to go to next week's and add a minute, only there was no next week. I had to do it with the Season Pass.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I enjoyed seeing Kate and Toby with the baby's mother. I'm not sure why only Kate could really be there.
> 
> And please tell me we're not going to learn Kate had an abortion.


Probably Kate could be the only one there because of COVID.

And maybe Kate gave up a baby for adoption? Maybe she will find her (now) grown up child?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Regina said:


> And maybe Kate gave up a baby for adoption? Maybe she will find her (now) grown up child?


Kate told Toby that she never told anyone before, not even he mother.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Kate told Toby that she never told anyone before, not even he mother.


Was it Randall that said that their parents missed so much while the kids were growing up? That could have been foreshadowing-maybe Kate hid the pregnancy from everyone-maybe they thought she was just gaining weight again? Pure speculation on my part...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Regina said:


> Was it Randall that said that their parents missed so much while the kids were growing up? That could have been foreshadowing-maybe Kate hid the pregnancy from everyone-maybe they thought she was just gaining weight again? Pure speculation on my part...


I could see Kate hiding a pregnancy as you speculate. But I think she had an abortion. When Ellie told Kate she thought about having an abortion I think that's what prompted Kate to tell Toby about her teen pregnancy. I was wondering if we were going to see more of Kate's story with Mark and it looks like we will now.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I could see Kate hiding a pregnancy as you speculate. But I think she had an abortion. When Ellie told Kate she thought about having an abortion I think that's what prompted Kate to tell Toby about her teen pregnancy. I was wondering if we were going to see more of Kate's story with Mark and it looks like we will now.


I think it's an abortion too. But it would be interesting to continue the adoption storyline into another generation.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm looking forward to next week, but should I? They might be deceiving us. It might take us a while to get the full story about Randall's birth mother. It never occurred to me he would think William was lying but of course the Vietnamese man has assured us that's not the case.

Well, now we know Kate had an abortion. I'm not happy about it but I will say the nurse where she had it done was so compassionate. 

I was pleased at Toby's reaction when Kate decided to confront the father. I was kind of surprised she didn't say anything about the baby, but it's not important. What is he going to do 20 years later, after all? Kate did a good thing, and she can see he's a loser.

I'm not worried about whether Kevin's relationship will survive but if Madison is having babies he does need to be in their lives. I was happy to see he and Randall are getting along again and that they talked. If Kevin doesn't remain in acting what will he do? Actors have to take what they can get and there is travel, and staying away from home for weeks at a time.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate's confrontation to her loser ex boyfriend seemed not realistic to me. I mean props to her for telling him off, he was a jerk and still seems like a loser. But if you look at the confrontation from his POV, his ex girlfriend who he perceived as broken (in the right places) tracked him down after 20 years to angerly rant at him out of the blue, his mind was probably going "bi*₵ℏ35 be crazy". I mean the guy is a loser, so why would he get bogged down by her who is practically a stranger. I was half expecting him to make insults about her weight and Toby come out to intimidate him off and, usher Kate away.

Randall was kind of a jerk to Kevin.. Kevin called and was trying to amend their strained relationship and the dialogue Randall used was super dismissive.. I mean if he had said "Look Kevin, I appreciate the call, but there is something I really must take care of now, I'll call you back", instead he just told Kevin that his call was really not important to him at that moment... The writers obviously want to keep this drama open..


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

robojerk said:


> Kate's confrontation to her loser ex boyfriend seemed not realistic to me. I mean props to her for telling him off, he was a jerk and still seems like a loser. But if you look at the confrontation from his POV, his ex girlfriend who he perceived as broken (in the right places) tracked him down after 20 years to angerly rant at him out of the blue, his mind was probably going "bi*₵ℏ35 be crazy". I mean the guy is a loser, so why would he get bogged down by her who is practically a stranger. I was half expecting him to make insults about her weight and Toby come out to intimidate him off and, usher Kate away.


If that were real life, he would have said F you and walked back into the store as soon as she started ranting.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> If that were real life, he would have said F you and walked back into the store as soon as she started ranting.


Actually I fully expected him to comment on her weight gain since high school and not in a good way however the producers have really danced completely around that whole thing.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Actually I fully expected him to comment on her weight gain since high school and not in a good way however the producers have really danced completely around that whole thing.


Oh, yes, after the F you.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

robojerk said:


> Randall was kind of a jerk to Kevin.. Kevin called and was trying to amend their strained relationship and the dialogue Randall used was super dismissive.. I mean if he had said "Look Kevin, I appreciate the call, but there is something I really must take care of now, I'll call you back", instead he just told Kevin that his call was really not important to him at that moment... The writers obviously want to keep this drama open..


That was my first thought but then I realized the writers were really clever. Kevin initiated the call, so clearly there was something on his mind. But then when he brought up the race issue Randall thought that was the purpose of the call and he didn't want a big conversation on it that moment so he made a polite exit.

If Kevin hadn't brought up the race issue THEN Randall would have been a jerk for not finding out what the call was about. It didn't occur to Randall that there were two major topics at hand.

I'm surprised Kevin didn't have the driver turn the car around and quit the movie. Especially if his new guiding principle is "what would Randall do".

Other thoughts on the episode:

I was surprised by Toby's reaction. It was much more about him than about Kate. It breaks my heart that she went through that on her own and has been carrying it alone all these years. He came around, though.

Kevin & Madison are headed for splitsville. They both said "I fell in love with the idea of our family" but neither said they fell in love with the other person.

It was a jerk move by Kevin to say she should have known but being married to a movie star meant. It's his job to tell her, not her job to intuit it. Kevin is rich. He could never work another day in his life and live a modest lifestyle, if he chose to. He won't, of course, he loves the trappings of fame and fortune, but it's not her job to figure out which compromises he will and won't make.

I liked the nanny telling them how incredibly covid-cautious she was while....sitting across from two strangers unmasked.

Frustrating that Kevin and Madision got into that argument during the nanny interview. Whether or not they're going to travel has no bearing on this as long as the nanny is willing and able to travel.

I thought Rebecca was going to cut her NY trip short and head home to Kate like when she took off for the cabin.

I'm glad Randall's not headed down another long lost parent storyline. This time it's a long lost little sister!

Great to see him listen to Beth and call his therapist. He's showing growth. Where does Hai live? How are Randall and Beth going to visit him during a pandemic?

I'm also glad Kate didn't tell Marc about the abortion. I think she had planned to and realized in the moment that she wouldn't get what she needed, that he was still a loser and that she should cut her losses. Toby gets an award for having the self control to stay in the car. They both get awards for communication.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Robin said:


> I'm glad Randall's not headed down another long lost parent storyline. This time it's a long lost little sister!


No, we were promised!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> I'm surprised Kevin didn't have the driver turn the car around and quit the movie. Especially if his new guiding principle is "what would Randall do".


I'm hoping in the next episode we see that he told the driver to turn around and we just didn't see it yet.



Robin said:


> Where does Hai live? How are Randall and Beth going to visit him during a pandemic?


I seem to recall he mentioned New Orleans but I could have dreamed that.

One other thing:
At first I thought Kate was stupid for wanting to confront Marc after she told Toby about Marc. But then I realized that Kate needed closure. As someone who doesn't need that kind of closure I couldn't relate, but for Kate it makes sense.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

He mentioned NO, I think that was where she died. I don't know if that's where he is now, or where he wanted to show Randall. Probably.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

"We met in our early 20's here in Orleans Parish"


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> One other thing:
> At first I thought Kate was stupid for wanting to confront Marc after she told Toby about Marc. But then I realized that Kate needed closure. As someone who doesn't need that kind of closure I couldn't relate, but for Kate it makes sense.


I suspect they went through this for one thing:


Spoiler



Social / Entertainment Media has been showing pictures of the actress losing weight. I suspect this will also correlate to her closure on the show


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Robin said:


> Where does Hai live? How are Randall and Beth going to visit him during a pandemic?


In a house that belongs to the DuBois family. Randall inherited a house and a lake!

They quarantined.

That was quite an episode, but I still have questions. They had to create a situation that would keep Randall's mother from ever trying to find him.

We've seen it many times. Rich girl is destined to marry boring but appropriate yuppie. Rich girl falls for loving and caring poor boy. And so rich girl has to get out of the situation.

How could those nurses do that? What ever happened to compassion? She was clean and William made a mistake. And it was recommended she plead guilty?

Of course Laurel was reluctant to ask her father for help. But to spend five years in prison instead?

And then after those five years were up, she didn't even try. We could see she wanted to get to know Randall.

As weird as it was, it was nice to pretend Randall and Laurel actually met. This was as close as we were going to get.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Did they mention in a previous episode how Hai knew that Randall was Laurel’s son just from a viral video? I mean how would he had known Randall’s name if Laurel didn’t know who/where he son was? I must have missed that...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Randall mentioned his father's name in the video.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

As an adoptee, I thought it was well done. His line about learning his origin story was the most poignant to me. Most people grow up hearing how their parents met, fell in love, and eventually, their birth story. We don't get that and most of our life wonder how we came to be. Were the circumstances good, were they bad? All we know is that we weren't wanted and/or (usually) our birth mother didn't have the means or support to keep us, even if we were wanted. So you spend your life wondering "why". Hell - I found my birth mother two years ago and she keeps promising to give me more info to "fill in the gaps", as she said, but she has yet to tell me anything. I found a half-sister on my father's side (he died before we could get in contact) and she knew nothing of me, so she can't tell me anything.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

jami said:


> As an adoptee, I thought it was well done. His line about learning his origin story was the most poignant to me. Most people grow up hearing how their parents met, fell in love, and eventually, their birth story. We don't get that and most of our life wonder how we came to be. Were the circumstances good, were they bad? All we know is that we weren't wanted and/or (usually) our birth mother didn't have the means or support to keep us, even if we were wanted. So you spend your life wondering "why". Hell - I found my birth mother two years ago and she keeps promising to give me more info to "fill in the gaps", as she said, but she has yet to tell me anything. I found a half-sister on my father's side (he died before we could get in contact) and she knew nothing of me, so she can't tell me anything.


My wife just found out she has a half sister. Apparently who who was a serial cheater was picking up street walkers amongst his many trysts. The street walker most likely had no idea who the father was and gave her the name on a delayed birth certificate many years later when she entered school of somebody she was living with. She was born at home and no doctors were involved. 65 years later she found the connection to us through MyHeritage which we verified with another test through Ancestry.

Part of the half sisters research started where did the DNA test and the she found out she had no connection to her supposed siblings form the fathers name on her birth certificate. She then got some help who started searching other DNA websites.

I can imagine how surprising it might be to find out you have no connection to the family you thought you knew.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Another repeat tonight? 

I thought they ran straight thru in previous seasons. COVID related delay perhaps?


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Another repeat tonight?
> 
> I thought they ran straight thru in previous seasons. COVID related delay perhaps?


Yep, a 3 week break due to covid trouble.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

My son had to watch a youtube video for Homework. I was like, "Hey! Those kids look familiar!!"


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I always assumed Kevin rescued the person who actually wrecked, but there for a while I thought we were being taught a lesson about distracted driving. He kept looking at information about who he had to call.

I think the movie people were too hard on him. The writers for the TV series should have included the fact he was one of triplets and one died. That would have justified his concern about Madison and if the movie people couldn't understand that, then Kevin was right.

The calculation of how long it would take Kevin to get to the airport and get on the flight failed to consider getting through TSA. People are told to arrive hours early. And yet rescuing the man and stopping at the hospital didn't seem to matter. There was NO ONE waiting?

I didn't seriously expect this person to make an exception for The Manny. Ralph Drabble might have. I was surprised at how easy it was for me to get a new license when I lost mine. The man at the motel, the next time I stayed there, said it was so close to the expiration date he figured I'd have to get a new one anyway. I was positive I had put mine in my pocket. The man at the DMV made it sound like it wouldn't be possible, but then it was quite simple.

That was a great thing Randall did for Madison. Kate couldn't help and Kevin was out of touch. 

I loved the cars when Jack was with his father. I didn't recognize Jack's father's car. It was great that he praised his son at long last for driving home.

And Jack with Kevin was also great but I seriously questioned eating when Kevin felt the way he did. And steak? Big surprise when Kevin actually liked it. I was glad Jack confronted that coach.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

HarleyRandom said:


> The calculation of how long it would take Kevin to get to the airport and get on the flight failed to consider getting through TSA. People are told to arrive hours early. And yet rescuing the man and stopping at the hospital didn't seem to matter. There was NO ONE waiting?


I also have TSA precheck... In non pandemic times there are people there, but your past security in 5 minutes or less usually. This was at LAX where I sometimes fly out of.. In pandemic times where no one is flying, I can imagine an empty line (but haven't flown at all in 2020, or this year yet so haven't experienced it.)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

robojerk said:


> I also have TSA precheck... In non pandemic times there are people there, but your past security in 5 minutes or less usually. This was at LAX where I sometimes fly out of.. In pandemic times where no one is flying, I can imagine an empty line (but haven't flown at all in 2020, or this year yet so haven't experienced it.)


I forgot the pandemic would mean fewer people flying.

Of course, it's cheaper not to have to hire extras.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

I assumed Kevin was shooting in Vancouver, Canada. If that was the case, he'd either have a passport (and still be able to fly), or he would have realized his wallet was gone at the border crossing.

So, he either crossed into Canada with just a driver's license (don't know if that is still possible) or he was shooting in Vancouver, WA.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

StacieH said:


> I assumed Kevin was shooting in Vancouver, Canada. If that was the case, he'd either have a passport (and still be able to fly), or he would have realized his wallet was gone at the border crossing.
> 
> So, he either crossed into Canada with just a driver's license (don't know if that is still possible) or he was shooting in Vancouver, WA.


I thought about that too but thought he had already crossed the border into the USA at the point he came across the car accident.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

StacieH said:


> I assumed Kevin was shooting in Vancouver, Canada. If that was the case, he'd either have a passport (and still be able to fly), or he would have realized his wallet was gone at the border crossing.
> 
> So, he either crossed into Canada with just a driver's license (don't know if that is still possible) or he was shooting in Vancouver, WA.


When he was on the phone with Miguel they mentioned they were going to start trying domestic flights and that he should start driving towards Seattle so that implies Vancouver, Canada.

Great episode. I was a mess at that last scene. Right after Madison talks about how she only has two people she realizes she has more. And that Randall realized she was crying and figured out that staying on the phone was the way to go.

I liked the initial encounter with the director. He actually came up with a fairly reasonable solution and was willing to be flexible.

And Kevin's response was perfect. He has so many mitigating circumstances, he needed to go.

It was nice that there was no villain in their encounter.

I'm glad Kevin told Madison he was coming and didn't try to make it a grand surprise.

I was cracking up at Miguel and Rebecca booking the flight. They could be my in-laws. They covered their bases, too, there really wasn't a better choice available. Randall was in the car, Madison in labor, and Kate with her own kid. (Actually maybe Toby would have been better, he was probably home with Jack.) Randall's kids would have been more internet savvy but I wouldn't trust a teen to book a flight.

Classic TiU fake-out with the accident.

Glad Jack didn't get in a fight with the coach. Just a nice civil chat.

Great advice from Will: babies don't care if you're there when they're born.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

What an episode. Kevin didn't say how he got there but said the head of the Seattle TSA deserves to be on the Christmas card list. 

Randall did an amazing job. 

I was worried about Kate's baby's mother but she came through. 

Whoever those people were, it was strange to introduce them for the first time. Well, how nice. They're real and he made all of this possible.

I have to wonder ... no, Kevin would have been in the delivery room without COVID. So there was no way to have a man in the parking lot ... no, he wouldn't have been there either. Anyway, they had a nice conversation once Toby understood. I just hope Rose doesn't mind her husband giving Toby one of those pigs.

One of the songs sounded familiar but it wasn't the version I've heard numerous times on the radio.

Though overall I hate the music on this show. Mainly that annoying new age sound that's always so depressing.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

This episode felt like a season or even series finale to me. So many happy endings. Kevin was there for the birth of his children and Madison lived (I kind of wondered if she'd die in childbirth, no reason, just figured something bad had to happen.) Kate and Toby have a new daughter. Randall and Kevin are making up. Rebecca got to see all 3 (the New Big 3!) of her new grandchildren via video call thanks to Nasir And Rose is going to ok.

If something bad happened, I missed it so please don't point it out to me. I liked all of the happy stuff.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

The next show ... it was all a dream and this is what really happened.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rebecca got to see all 3 (the New Big 3!)


Big 3! I hadn't realized that. I was thinking it was funny that the cousins had the same birthday but hadn't made that last step that there were three of them. And one won't be biologically related, just like the original big 3.

I didn't love every element of the episode (the old guy & the internet family) but overall it was great. Randall stepping in to be there for Madison got me every time. I thought the couple was going to be Miguel's parents so I kept getting distracted trying to work out ages.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

HarleyRandom said:


> I have to wonder ... no, Kevin would have been in the delivery room without COVID. So there was no way to have a man in the parking lot ... no, he wouldn't have been there either. Anyway, they had a nice conversation once Toby understood. I just hope Rose doesn't mind her husband giving Toby one of those pigs..


I don't get what you're saying here. I think in CA, expected mothers are allowed ONE person to be there with them. The mom giving her baby to Toby and Kate had Kate in there with her forcing Toby to sit in the parking lot. Madison's +1 was Kevin. COVID-19 patients aren't allowed any visitors.

So Rose's husband definitely would have been in the parking lot. The only exception are Pediatric patients that can have both parents, but no siblings. You could make an argument once the baby was born Toby, as the father could enter to be with his daughter.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Plus Rose specifically instructed her husband to stay out because she didn't want him to get sick.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> Big 3! I hadn't realized that. I was thinking it was funny that the cousins had the same birthday but hadn't made that last step that there were three of them. And one won't be biologically related, just like the original big 3.
> 
> I didn't love every element of the episode (the old guy & the internet family) but overall it was great. Randall stepping in to be there for Madison got me every time. I thought the couple was going to be Miguel's parents so I kept getting distracted trying to work out ages.


I thought that Nasir and Esther were going to be related to Miguel somehow since we haven't seen his backstory yet. But I liked how they impacted the story even without being related to any of the main characters.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I thought that Nasir and Esther were going to be related to Miguel somehow since we haven't seen his backstory yet. But I liked how they impacted the story even without being related to any of the main characters.


Yea given how many covid families only get to see their love ones last moment on a tablet it was especially poignant to weave it through the stories.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

robojerk said:


> I don't get what you're saying here. I think in CA, expected mothers are allowed ONE person to be there with them. The mom giving her baby to Toby and Kate had Kate in there with her forcing Toby to sit in the parking lot. Madison's +1 was Kevin. COVID-19 patients aren't allowed any visitors.
> 
> So Rose's husband definitely would have been in the parking lot. The only exception are Pediatric patients that can have both parents, but no siblings. You could make an argument once the baby was born Toby, as the father could enter to be with his daughter.


What I'm saying is without COVID ever happening, Toby would not have met the man in the parking lot.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

So, as an adoptee, this show has been a series of emotional hits. Kate's bio mom changing her mind and wanting time alone with her baby destroyed me. It makes me wonder what happened in the delivery room at my own birth. 

I appreciated the interweaving of the couple about the tech stuff. I first thought it would be Miguel's parents but the timeframe did not match up. I loved the ending credits showing the real people behind it all. What a delicate, yet purposeful, inclusion of that story into the episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

And we had another mystery person this week. It's one of Randall's daughters, as it turns out, preparing to become a doctor, and she's pregnant, and they're visiting "Uncle Kevin" and someone else.

No worries about what Kate's baby's birth mother was going to do, as it turns out. For whatever reason, she can't deal with an open adoption. I guess this means no fear of her wanting the baby back.

I loved the way Madison handled the photographer. It still seems weird that Kevin is a popular celebrity. It's not like he's done anything noteworthy lately. And I was relieved Madison took over the driving.

Randall and Beth taking home their second baby may have been the most entertaining. Beth was going to have her Dairy Queen.

I wonder what was going on with the man who was so impatient with Jack's slow driving. It was never explained why he would be so reckless. And Jack overreacted. That's not like Jack.

I feel so sorry for the parents of triplets all crying at once. One baby might be quiet a lot but will be set of by the others. And yet Rebecca feels she can handle it. And I was relieved Jack knew not to drive after drinking. But he didn't recycle!


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

HarleyRandom said:


> *And we had another mystery person this week. It's one of Randall's daughters, as it turns out, preparing to become a doctor, and she's pregnant, and they're visiting "Uncle Kevin" and someone else.*
> 
> ....


I thought it was Deja? I thought I heard her name at the end, being said - by Randall ?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

angbear1985 said:


> I thought it was Deja? I thought I heard her name at the end, being said - by Randall ?


I also thought it was Deja.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Heads Up TIU (and Hallmark) editors -> PA does NOT have front license plates.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

angbear1985 said:


> I thought it was Deja? I thought I heard her name at the end, being said - by Randall ?


Deja is a foster daughter, or maybe adopted later.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

It was Deja. Tess was already at the house with Randall. Annie (I think that's her name) picked Deja up.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Will be interesting to see who was in the white vehicle pulling up to the house at the end, too.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I finally got to see the latest episode. I thought the casting of adult Deja was great. Looks just like young Deja, and I thought maybe it was the same actress for a little bit.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

angbear1985 said:


> Will be interesting to see who was in the white vehicle pulling up to the house at the end, too.


My guess is Madison. I believe Kevin was already there.

Great episode. Loved the retro car seats.

They did an amazing job of casting adult Deja. I had to check it wasn't the same actress.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

angbear1985 said:


> Will be interesting to see who was in the white vehicle pulling up to the house at the end, too.


My guess is Kate. She hasn't shown up yet. And I want to know what's up with (future) her and Toby since Toby was alone in a hotel bed when Randall talked with him about going to the house.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> My guess is Kate. She hasn't shown up yet. And I want to know what's up with (future) her and Toby since Toby was alone in a hotel bed when Randall talked with him about going to the house.


I have been wondering if the actress has been losing weight lately and she is wearing prosthetics so that we may have a future Kate surprise. Probably too big a stretch.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

zalusky said:


> I have been wondering if the actress has been losing weight lately and she is wearing prosthetics so that we may have a future Kate surprise. Probably too big a stretch.


Something from outside the show on this topic


Spoiler: Outside info



When the show first started, I saw an interview with Chrissy Metz where she talked about how when she was cast they asked her if at some point in the future she would be willing to lose weight as a storyline for Kate. She said she was. She had no idea when or even if it would actually happen but that it was a possibility.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Something from outside the show on this topic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Outside info
> ...





Spoiler



I read that too, and I think it was even in her contact. I've seen some click bait articles that day she's so skinny now, yet, you never get to a picture of her skinny. Her Instagram shows her the same as always, though I suppose she could be wearing a suit.

I think the lack of weight loss is the reason they have not been showing her in the future, as those future scenes started in season 2, probably before she lost weight (if any).


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Robin said:


> My guess is Madison. I believe Kevin was already there.
> 
> Great episode. Loved the retro car seats.
> 
> They did an amazing job of casting adult Deja. I had to check it wasn't the same actress.


Yeah, 'you' had to check. Let's go with that.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

According to Amy Dickinson's column today, Randall's family tree is actually an orchard.

Ask Amy: Allergies bring on rash of restrictions - Tribune Content Agency (February 27, 2021)


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dthmj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Chrissy Metz Weight Loss (2021) - How Did She Lose Weight?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy Metz Weight Loss (2021) - How Did She Lose Weight?





Spoiler



The weight loss they mention, and the picture shown is from 2014, before the show started. I don't think she's been wearing a suit all this time.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dthmj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The weight loss they mention, and the picture shown is from 2014, before the show started. I don't think she's been wearing a suit all this time.





Spoiler



True but it was an interesting history piece and the fact that she has worn fat suits in the past.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> No worries about what Kate's baby's birth mother was going to do, as it turns out. For whatever reason, she can't deal with an open adoption. I guess this means no fear of her wanting the baby back.


That's not a given. She JUST gave birth and is in a heightened emotional state as she just gave up the child she carried for 9 months. I can see a plotline where, once some time goes by, that she could return to a stance of wanting to participate in the open adoption that I'm sure is quite legally sound. I hope the writers don't try to attempt some "changed my mind" storyline. I think that would be way too simplistic for them.

Or, it's a convenient way to push the origin story of the baby aside and move on with the central characters.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jami said:


> That's not a given. She JUST gave birth and is in a heightened emotional state as she just gave up the child she carried for 9 months.


I guess it isn't.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Toby has enough pride he won't take help from Kevin. I was really hoping he would get that job. Now he has to deal with the possibility he won't be able to provide for his family, and Kate can't get a job that pays enough. Things are never easy on this show.

No phones at the table, but of course if it's a possible emergency with your daughter, sure. The kid is being responsible. I did like how he and Randall were getting along. By the way, Randall should call his plant Basil Fawlty.

Deja isn't happy, but there's no guarantee the ex will cause problems.

Oh, great. Tess has a romantic partner who is a "them". I don't mind if you were a he and are now a she or vice versa, but it makes it hard on everyone if you won't pick one or the other.

I was happy Beth's mom was going home. She's bothered me ever since she was Claire Huxtable. Except when she was Bill Cosby's wife on the show where he was a retired airline employee who was mad at the world. It's not that I like Beth, but people like her mom always bother me on TV shows.

It wasn't fair to stick Jack with the bill. That was a lot of money way back then and he was just a working man with three kids. Those others could have easily afforded it. But I enjoyed all the scenes with Jack and Rebecca as I always have.

Madison is amazing. And I liked how they used creative camera tricks to let her breast feed.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> Oh, great. Tess has a romantic partner who is a "them". I don't mind if you were a he and are now a she or vice versa, but it makes it hard on everyone if you won't pick one or the other.


What would really be easier is if everyone was a "her" and then you'd never have to think about it.

Regardless I'm glad you don't "mind" the existence of trans people.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Great episode except the random sports story. 

Episode could have been titled: "private conversations over family dinner". 

Beth's mom's reveal at the end was really wonderful.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> Oh, great. Tess has a romantic partner who is a "them". I don't mind if you were a he and are now a she or vice versa, but it makes it hard on everyone if you won't pick one or the other.


God forbid someone's identity, which has nothing to do with you, make your life difficult. I'm trying very very had to reply in a way that won't get me banned right now. What an incredibly hateful thing to say.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Clearly it was an episode to show the women taking charge of their men as they are having difficulty managing their issues.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

David Platt said:


> God forbid someone's identity, which has nothing to do with you, make your life difficult. I'm trying very very had to reply in a way that won't get me banned right now. What an incredibly hateful thing to say.


It's not about me. It's about those who have trouble adapting and are constantly getting yelled at. Tess is being unreasonable and I'm sure others are trying. And I apologize if I need to categorize people but this is something I'm not used to. Give me time and I may be able to deal with it, but I'm a person who has to know "he" or "she".

I've also never had to deal with this in real life. Chances are I'd handle it better but I'm sure I'd be making the same mistakes as Beth.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Beth has been consistently getting it wrong which is hurtful for Tess. Then what's worse is reacting defensively "I just can't get used to a singular 'they'." As opposed to "you're right, I'm sorry, I'll work to get better. Please keep calling me out, I promise I'll learn!"


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Robin said:


> Beth has been consistently getting it wrong which is hurtful for Tess. Then what's worse is reacting defensively "I just can't get used to a singular 'they'." As opposed to "you're right, I'm sorry, I'll work to get better. Please keep calling me out, I promise I'll learn!"


I think that's the stage where I am. But since this is new to me, I'm like Beth. It's a hard thing to remember. I'm actually getting in the habit, when I read the advice columns such as Dear Abby, of not automatically believing the spouse is the opposite sex. Notice I didn't get into what you call them if they are not married and there is no gender specified and the person is too old to be a "girlfriend" or "boyfriend", though I personally think that's acceptable if both of you are in your 90s. I get so tired of these creative attempts to find a term. And now we don't know what to call Tess' "girlfriend" (I use that term until we find another one because they were apparently born female). We can't even call them a girl. What is the term?

See, even I'm doing it. I had to go back and fix it. We will meet them, I guess. And so this means we have to go through all this. And that's fine. It helps us learn and adapt.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> I think that's the stage where I am. But since this is new to me, I'm like Beth. It's a hard thing to remember. I'm actually getting in the habit, when I read the advice columns such as Dear Abby, of not automatically believing the spouse is the opposite sex. Notice I didn't get into what you call them if they are not married and there is no gender specified and the person is too old to be a "girlfriend" or "boyfriend", though I personally think that's acceptable if both of you are in your 90s. I get so tired of these creative attempts to find a term. And now we don't know what to call Tess' "girlfriend" (I use that term until we find another one because they were apparently born female). We can't even call them a girl. What is the term?
> 
> See, even I'm doing it. I had to go back and fix it. We will meet them, I guess. And so this means we have to go through all this. And that's fine. It helps us learn and adapt.


They're a person. Partner. Significant other. Don't call them Tess's girlfriend. That's not ok.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

If they are Tess' partner, so does that mean they're in business together? You see the problem there. Notice I did remember this time without editing. I can't predict this will always be true.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Main squeeze?

Here's an idea - Beth could just ask what they prefer to be called. 

And in real life, we can do the same when we encounter that situation.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> If they are Tess' partner, so does that mean they're in business together? You see the problem there. Notice I did remember this time without editing. I can't predict this will always be true.


You seem to be very caught up in the meanings of words, so it's puzzling that you'd say that "girlfriend" is an acceptable term since the person in question is not a girl.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I struggle with the they concept as well not because of the concept of it has to be a man or a women but because it's one physical person and THEY to me means multiple physical people.
Maybe we need to use other words that separates physical from mental identity. Non-binary is out there but its seems kind of emotionally sterile.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

David Platt said:


> You seem to be very caught up in the meanings of words, so it's puzzling that you'd say that "girlfriend" is an acceptable term since the person in question is not a girl.


I was under the impression they were born a girl, and when saying that there needs to be a term for what they are, it is necessary to use the closest term available. I almost forgot and said "she". I can guarantee you that will happen again sooner or later.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

zalusky said:


> I struggle with the they concept as well not because of the concept of it has to be a man or a women but because it's one physical person and THEY to me means multiple physical people.
> Maybe we need to use other words that separates physical from mental identity. Non-binary is out there but its seems kind of emotionally sterile.


At the same time, "they" and related words have to be used when you literally don't know the gender, regardless of whether the person is identifying as one or the other. Such as when you say "everyone" and we were taught that is singular, but we can't assume they are all male.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> At the same time, "they" and related words have to be used when you literally don't know the gender, regardless of whether the person is identifying as one or the other. Such as when you say "everyone" and we were taught that is singular, but we can't assume they are all male.


How about using the word "Shim".


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

zalusky said:


> I struggle with the they concept as well not because of the concept of it has to be a man or a women but because it's one physical person and THEY to me means multiple physical people.
> Maybe we need to use other words that separates physical from mental identity. Non-binary is out there but its seems kind of emotionally sterile.


This is exactly what Phylicia Rashad's character addressed in the episode.

"It's actually not that difficult. We've used "they" singularly throughout history really. "Somebody left their umbrella at the office."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, my heart-Nicky-I love love LOVE Griffin Dunne and Michael Angarano. They portray Nick's sweetness and pain so well. 
"It was nothing" for Nick to come to California-yeah-nothing.  (Cue the ugly cry)
I want him to find Sally in California (maybe at the dog park?) and reconnect-in the flash-forward, he does have a wedding ring! 
I also want him to recreate the doggy and man on the moon snow globes! I want to see them! 
Appropos of nothing, but from the invitation to the baptism-don't Kevin's twins have middle names?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

It was a good episode, but I had a tough time paying attention. I think I'm just more interested in the current and future timelines than in the past. 

It was nice to see Cassidy again. Glad to see that she and Nicky are there for each other.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

One more thought-from the "OMG how are they so good at casting this show" department-when Jack and Nicky's dad was being nice, talking to Nick about how he was with his dad listening to FDR declare war on the Japanese after Pearl Harbor and now he's the "old man" with his son watching the first man walk on the moon-IMHO anyway, he sounded just like Jack to me. Like he could have been the kind of father Jack turned out to be-if he wasn't such a drunk ba$tard all the time. **SIGH**


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

hummingbird_206 said:


> It was a good episode, but I had a tough time paying attention. I think I'm just more interested in the current and future timelines than in the past.


If not for the past I wouldn't be watching this show at all. It was hearing that we'd get to watch Jack and Rebecca meet that made me finally give in and watch. And now with all past episodes being free I can watch the ones I didn't see and not dread what's going to happen because I already know. Except for the one thing that will happen next week and I can't stand thinking about that, but to get through all the old episodes I have to do it.

All the terrible events in the present make it necessary for me to be able to see more positive storylines in the past. 


hummingbird_206 said:


> It was nice to see Cassidy again. Glad to see that she and Nicky are there for each other.


I had forgotten Cassidy had been on before. I remember seeing the actress' name in the credits and thought of "Once Upon a Time" where she was Emma. By the way, if you liked that show I'm sure you know this one is structured the same way. Nearly every episode of that show had something in the past that related to the situation in the present.

And I didn't recognize Cassidy, so I assumed she was the flower child who was going to take young Nick to Woodstock. No, that couldn't be her, I later realized, because on her other show she had a teenage son. She's still hot in a tank top with her hair down.

Regardless of whether she had been on before or whether I knew her from somewhere else, she is good for Nick. I thought that was such a beautiful package and I was afraid getting on the plane would mean TSA would have to know what was in it but it didn't occur to me that they wouldn't take the time to be neat in unwrapping it. And then Nick tried to solve the problem and broke whatever those were.

Seeing him with the babies, I'm thinking a nomination from an Emmy or something else is possible. Probably not. There are too many good actors on this show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Regina said:


> One more thought-from the "OMG how are they so good at casting this show" department-when Jack and Nicky's dad was being nice, talking to Nick about how he was with his dad listening to FDR declare war on the Japanese after Pearl Harbor and now he's the "old man" with his son watching the first man walk on the moon-IMHO anyway, he sounded just like Jack to me. Like he could have been the kind of father Jack turned out to be-if he wasn't such a drunk ba$tard all the time. **SIGH**


Those were wonderful scenes with Nick and his father, and with Nick and Jack. Such a shame what happened later in the episode. It was great to see Jack with his friends from Vietnam but anytime you talk about Vietnam, it's not going to be all nice.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Robin said:


> This is exactly what Phylicia Rashad's character addressed in the episode.
> 
> "It's actually not that difficult. We've used "they" singularly throughout history really. "Somebody left their umbrella at the office."


I stayed around for the credits though I didn't really get a good look at anyone's name.

And this meant I got to hear Tess refer to this person using a plural pronoun. That still makes me uncomfortable. If there were a better set of words to use for those who consider themselves (here I can say it) to be neither gender.

And we get to meet this person, if we haven't already. It should be a good experience. There are good writers on this show. For those of us who have trouble dealing with this situation, going through it should be helpful and we'll be better people for having done it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Regina said:


> Oh, my heart-Nicky-I love love LOVE Griffin Dunne and Michael Angarano. They portray Nick's sweetness and pain so well.
> "It was nothing" for Nick to come to California-yeah-nothing.  (Cue the ugly cry)
> I want him to find Sally in California (maybe at the dog park?) and reconnect-in the flash-forward, he does have a wedding ring!
> I also want him to recreate the doggy and man on the moon snow globes! I want to see them!
> Appropos of nothing, but from the invitation to the baptism-don't Kevin's twins have middle names?


Baptism? Who on this show is religious? Nick did what Catholics do at one point so Jack's parents must have been Catholic. I can't even recall any mention of religion once Jack and Rebecca had kids. Maybe Rebecca's parents before they got married, but I'm not sure.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

This was a tough episode to watch. I don't like insecure scared Nicky. And there was so much of that Nicky in this episode. What I like is confident Nicky with the wedding ring in the future scenes. I want to see how he gets there and then more of that Nicky.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tears ! When Nicky was talking to the twins. What a great performance!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was disappointed we didn't get to know Alex.

On the other hand, I think Beth was justified. If it had been a boy, being in her bedroom with a door closed would have been no different. I interpreted not as having a problem with who Alex is, but as having a problem with kissing possibly leading to more.

Beth was right about Tess calling her names. I couldn't make out what Tess said.

I didn't like Claire Huxtable (weird to be a Cosby supporter at this point) and I'm not any happier with Beth's mom, but she made me like her last night when she talked to Beth about her reaction. 

I liked how Nick and Miguel eventually made up. Miguel did a very good thing after the way he was treated, but I sort of understand Nick's position. I felt similarly after my father got married eight years after we lost my mother. However, he didn't live that many years afterward.

I really enjoyed the storyline with Jack and Miguel and the ring, and how Miguel talked to Rebecca's father. 

I was impressed by Kate when she finally came through but that other teacher was kind of hard on her because he didn't believe she was really qualified and she was getting too distracted with phone calls from Toby.

I also really liked seeing Kevin and Madison at the park, and all those people looking at Kevin in the celebrity magazines. Which reminds me: who were the last two people who saw them? 

I'm on Madison's side in the debate about where to get married. Celebrities have all these people expecting them to do certain things. 

Wow, that was a lot to take in. And I'm still recovering from having finally watched the episodes about the fire and the funeral.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> I also really liked seeing Kevin and Madison at the park, and all those people looking at Kevin in the celebrity magazines. Which reminds me: who were the last two people who saw them?


Zoe (Beth's cousin and Kevin's ex-girlfriend ), Cassidy (Kevin's former love interest and Nicky's friend), and Sophie (Kevin's ex-wife).


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

"I really enjoyed the storyline with Jack and Miguel and the ring, and how Miguel talked to Rebecca's father."

YES! I loved Miguel's being Jack's hype man and defender. And Rebecca's father helping with the dental floss.

And then Miguel telling Nicky how Jack couldn't say the words "Best Man" because that term was reserved for Nicky. Got a little dusty in my house...


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

There were good parts and bad parts. Of course I enjoyed it when the 40-year-old brothers locked themselves out and had to go next door.

The most enjoyable of the storylines to me was the 5-year-old brothers going to see Mr. Rogers. I was disappointed we didn't get to see him, although the only full episode of his show I ever saw was the very last one. I grew up with Captain Kangaroo, who was somewhat less politically correct, and at that age I didn't even know what PBS was. It was on UHF and we didn't have UHF until I was eight years old.

I also enjoyed the college-age brothers and I didn't think Kevin was all that rude. But they got what they deserved eventually. It was nice to see them make up.

What I enjoyed most of all was seeing William and Laura as 5-year-old Randall's parents. I kept wondering why they didn't do that because I knew Randall's fantasy of being with his parents was not a professional couple. We knew they lived on the edge. I also thought that sure looked like Jack and Rebecca's house. But when his real parents were eventually part of the fantasy, it was still Jack and Rebecca's house. 

I was so relieved when the 40-year-old brothers quit fighting AND that DeNiro was so patient. He's not really the guy who says, "I'm walkin' here!"

But Randall constantly telling Kevin he didn't get it and Kevin really trying to was not what I wanted to see. I think this show is going overboard on Randall's negative experiences. Like Kevin said, Randall grew up essentially privileged.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I agree. They’re writing Randall to be such an ashhat, it’s not necessary to get the point across.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Like Kevin said, Randall grew up essentially privileged.


Taking the race part completely out of the picture, the BS Kevin said about Randall as an adoptee is the same crap we adoptees all have to listen to. Rarely does anyone acknowledge what we lost when we were adopted. Sure, for some adoption is a wonderful thing, but don't expect us to be grateful. Or, that someone "saved" us. Or that we should be glad we weren't aborted. We all lost our connection to our biological family when we were placed into the home of strangers. I don't owe gratitude to anyone.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Did I miss something or did they not show Kate getting the diner job? I remember Kate being in the diner.

In the present that was great how Kate got them to sing that song. I actually liked that one and, yes, that did the "Bop bop bop!"

I don't like Rebecca's new glasses. The old ones were cute.

I was really hoping Kevin's director was telling the truth but Kevin himself said the movie was garbage. I was really hoping things would work out and now his career is really in trouble.

Toby tried but he could have really made a mess without his father. But it was nice how they finally got along. And if anyone doesn't know it, that's the Dad from "The Wonder Years". Not a particularly affectionate Dad there either.

What a shame Randall did such a nice thing taking Beth to the ballet. Or was he just a weird kid that liked ballet? Wait, we're talking about Randall here. As for me I really like ballet music, especially "The Nutcracker", but I don't know that watching ballet would mean anything to me.

I liked Madison's second dress, at least above the waist. I don't like bridal gowns or awards show dresses that touch the ground.

Pippa was mentioned, and it just so happens William and Kate's wedding photo was on a magazine cover at the grocery store. Yeah, I'm not a fan of lace. I liked the dress Pippa wore better. I saw it in a photo somewhere.

I was disappointed Beth didn't get the job she was looking for, and yet she didn't seem disappointed.

I liked Deja in the episode. Part of that is that I finally saw all the remaining episodes from before I started watching this.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Did I miss something or did they not show Kate getting the diner job?


It wasn't important to the story, I'm guessing. Later in the ep she she said she worked there 9 years.



HarleyRandom said:


> I was disappointed Beth didn't get the job she was looking for, and yet she didn't seem disappointed.


I think she was very disappointed and it was coming out sideways with the crazy laughter. Or, I could have read that wrong.



Spoiler: From previews



The dress may not be important if Kevin is questioning how a person knows who they are supposed to marry.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Renewed for *Final Season
Every show that's been canceled and renewed by the broadcast networks*


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I actually hate that there will only be one more season. To begin with, I wasn't sure I would like this because while I was hoping for a comedy (and it can be) like "Parenthood", all the focus seemed to be on how people cried when they watched the show.

It was the scenes with William and Randall on awards shows that first made me think I would want to watch, but like Toby, I enjoy romantic comedies and hearing Jack and Rebecca would meet for the first time, I was finally sold.

Nick reminded me of myself in this episode.

I think the best thing about the episode that Rebecca inspired Beth to go ahead and take one of the jobs, and Rebecca also said Beth was the only person not treating her like an invalid.

I saw "Jerry Maguire" many years ago. I don't need to see any movie again because there's not time. If I had the time I'd watch all the movies I haven't seen. I don't even remember my impressions of that movie or really anything that happened.

As usual, there was too much arguing but I have to remember how much I enjoyed the pleasant parts.

The flashbacks were good, of course. Kevin and Sophie were still getting along but things weren't looking great.

Did anyone notice Jack directed the episode?


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Did anyone notice Jack directed the episode


Not his first. I though there were more, but it was only his second one.

Milo probably directed, not Jack.  Jack's dead.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

So what do we think happened to Toby? Divorce (did he or Kate cheat)? Car accident commuting to San Fran? Heart attack? 

I can’t recall fully, but wasn’t he in the flash-forward scene where they’re all gathering at the new cabin house? That scene seemed further out than the cliffhanger scene last night. Or maybe my mind only thinks he was there. But the English dude definitely was not there.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I recall the flash forward being of him in bed alone looking depressed.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it Kate's 2nd wedding or a vow renewal? Are the music teacher & Madison half siblings? We learn that her mom was British.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jami said:


> Not his first. I though there were more, but it was only his second one.
> 
> Milo probably directed, not Jack.  Jack's dead.


I suppose everyone would have known who Milo was.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Hank said:


> So what do we think happened to Toby? Divorce (did he or Kate cheat)? Car accident commuting to San Fran? Heart attack?
> 
> I can't recall fully, but wasn't he in the flash-forward scene where they're all gathering at the new cabin house? That scene seemed further out than the cliffhanger scene last night. Or maybe my mind only thinks he was there. But the English dude definitely was not there.


I can't recall anything. I know at the new cabin house they saw a really old Rebecca, and Randall had different glasses, and Deja was also grown up and a doctor, or maybe that was Tess. And that's all I remember.

What I think happened to Toby was he took the job in San Francisco and they were apart too much and it was too hard on the marriage.

In other scenes from the future I'm sure Kevin and Madison were with the kids, but that could just be a couple who get along even though they split up, and it's just both of them being with the kids.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Mike Lang said:


> Is it Kate's 2nd wedding or a vow renewal? Are the music teacher & Madison half siblings? We learn that her mom was British.


I'm glad someone came up with another theory. But I sure was confused. Wait ... they went through with it anyway? Oh, Kevin says he's 45. And that explains the magazine article.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm glad we had a few laughs. My favorite part of the episode was Jack and Rebecca being so cute with the kids as they pretended it wasn't a big deal that Jack taped over a "Dynasty" wedding, as if anyone could possibly think that was important. But yeah, I get that Rebecca missed an episode everyone was talking about. Also the kids acting stalkerish when their parents were in bed.

I still don't get why it's so hard for Randall to talk about New Orleans with Rebecca. Everything sets her off. She really tries. I also noticed for the first time how many wrinkles she had, but most of the time it's like they're not fooling us with the wig and glasses. She still looks the same age. Her kids are actually older than Mandy!

Nick getting on everyone's nerves was also fun. I'm surprised he would know how to do anything of a technological nature.

Miguel shouldn't try to be funny, and I don't know why it surprised me he knew how to do construction. And then he said he's used to paying people to do the actual work. Oh, right.

Tess is SUPPOSED to hate her bridesmaid's dress. It's tradition!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

In the cabin flash forward scenes we've seen Toby at the cabin, and he says "they are on their way" (or something like that). We don't know who "they" are. We've never seen Kate in a future scenes, this is the first time. Although I vaguely remember seeing Kate at one of Jack's concerts... Maybe I dreamed that?

We've never seen Madison in a future scene, this is the first time. We have seen Kevin and his kids (and I think Kevin was wearing a wedding ring).

This future scene seems to take place between present and the future we've seen, but honestly, I can't say for sure, it just seems people are older in the cabin future scenes. We could analyze the timeline and figure it out,, but my brain isn't up for the task.

Hmmm, just thinking about Kevin's kids, they seem around 8-10ish at the cabin, so that would put cabin and wedding scenes not too far apart.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

dthmj said:


> In the cabin flash forward scenes we've seen Toby at the cabin, and he says "they are on their way" (or something like that). We don't know who "they" are. We've never seen Kate in a future scenes, this is the first time. Although I vaguely remember seeing Kate at one of Jack's concerts... Maybe I dreamed that?
> 
> We've never seen Madison in a future scene, this is the first time. We have seen Kevin and his kids (and I think Kevin was wearing a wedding ring).
> 
> ...


Only different memory I have is that we saw Jack's sister at his concert, not Kate...I think?

In the flash forward that led to Rebecca in the hospital bed in new house that Jack designed (and Kevin built), Toby got a call and he was shown in a hotel room bed by himself. We haven't seen Kate in that future timeline yet.

We had a different flash forward scene where Toby was in bed and Kate was trying to get him to get up. It looked like he was in deep depression in that scene. We don't know how far in the future it was, but didn't seem to be the same time as the future house scene. I'm guessing now that it's before then. Toby's job in SF probably doesn't work out and maybe that causes him to have a breakdown?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Only different memory I have is that we saw Jack's sister at his concert, not Kate...I think?
> 
> In the flash forward that led to Rebecca in the hospital bed in new house that Jack designed (and Kevin built), Toby got a call and he was shown in a hotel room bed by himself. We haven't seen Kate in that future timeline yet.
> 
> We had a different flash forward scene where Toby was in bed and Kate was trying to get him to get up. It looked like he was in deep depression in that scene. We don't know how far in the future it was, but didn't seem to be the same time as the future house scene. I'm guessing now that it's before then. Toby's job in SF probably doesn't work out and maybe that causes him to have a breakdown?


Toby in bed with Kate trying to get him up was a batch of flash forward from an earlier season that all referenced something that would happen in the next season. Toby has already been through the depression. It was at the same time as Kevin going to Vietnam with Beth's niece (whose name escapes me at the moment)... And we had a flash forward of Kevin with the niece. Send like there was another fast forward to the next season...

But Toby alone in bed is the cabin fast forward, but he goes to the cabin house (I know it's not a cabin, it's on the same property, and that's just how I'm referring to that time line.

Someone out all the fast forward scenes at the cabin in one video. It didn't have this seasons scenes where deja and Annie show up.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remembered Kate said she married Toby four years ago.

Since I just got through watching the first two seasons after I realized they were free, I saw the wedding at the end of the second season. Season five minus season two is three.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> Tess is SUPPOSED to hate her bridesmaid's dress. It's tradition!


I was surprised how that was handled. Tess is old enough to know that a bridesmaid dressing different from the other bridesmaids will place attention on them, and not the bride. Mom should have explained that to them (walking on eggshells and all). They have an obligation to the bride when they accepted the invitation to be her bridesmaid and if they had an issue with the dress, then they should have discussed it with the bride earlier and not had Mom ask the groom for permission at the last minute (Kevin worryingly about getting everything the way Madison wanted, but saying "whatever" regarding Tess dressing different at the last minute made no sense at all).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

dthmj said:


> Toby in bed with Kate trying to get him up was a batch of flash forward from an earlier season that all referenced something that would happen in the next season. Toby has already been through the depression. It was at the same time as Kevin going to Vietnam with Beth's niece (whose name escapes me at the moment)... And we had a flash forward of Kevin with the niece. Send like there was another fast forward to the next season...


Dang, I'd forgotten that about Toby's depression. That was about the time they got the dog, right? Hey, what happened to the dog???


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> I was surprised how that was handled. Tess is old enough to know that a bridesmaid dressing different from the other bridesmaids will place attention on them, and not the bride. Mom should have explained that to them (walking on eggshells and all). They have an obligation to the bride when they accepted the invitation to be her bridesmaid and if they had an issue with the dress, then they should have discussed it with the bride earlier and not had Mom ask the groom for permission at the last minute (Kevin worryingly about getting everything the way Madison wanted, but saying "whatever" regarding Tess dressing different at the last minute made no sense at all).


Madison was in no way a bridezilla so I can't imagine that she would have been upset that a teenage girl wanted to change the girly dress into something more comfortable. Especially since it was a small, family wedding. I think it was great that Kevin didn't become more of a groomzilla and force Tess to conform. This family cares about kids and wants them to feel loved and included.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Reading some articles online, it says the wedding is a 4 year time jump. So I guess Kevin said 40 and not 45. So definitely before the cabin future.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm glad someone came up with another theory. But I sure was confused. Wait ... they went through with it anyway? Oh, Kevin says he's 45. And that explains the magazine article.


I was trying to catch - what was the magazine article? Written by Randall, right? what was it ? thanks.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just not sure how I feel about the ending of this season. Not sure why they are showing Kate marring her co-worker guy. Why that was the 'cliff hanger'. Sure they will make it all make sense in the fall. But, just wasn't thrilled with Kate getting together with him. 

Did like seeing that Madison was in with the other gals, in the room, that Kate was getting ready - at the end.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

At the beginning of the season they had a tease of everybody getting together at Kevins house and somebody else arriving. I am guessing Kate as we did not see her. I was expecting more on that.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

angbear1985 said:


> I was trying to catch - what was the magazine article? Written by Randall, right? what was it ? thanks.


It looked to me like Randall was the subject, not the author.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

angbear1985 said:


> Just not sure how I feel about the ending of this season. Not sure why they are showing Kate marring her co-worker guy. Why that was the 'cliff hanger'. Sure they will make it all make sense in the fall. But, just wasn't thrilled with Kate getting together with him.


Me either. She should stay with Toby.


angbear1985 said:


> Did like seeing that Madison was in with the other gals, in the room, that Kate was getting ready - at the end.


They are best friends, after all. Yeah, I liked seeing that.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

dthmj said:


> Reading some articles online, it says the wedding is a 4 year time jump. So I guess Kevin said 40 and not 45. So definitely before the cabin future.


Kevin definitely said 45. He's 40 now, or at least he turned 40 early this season. That works.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I thought the series premier was their 30th birthday? I mean I guess they could have progressed 10 years in the past 5 seasons, like time means anything in this show....

Edit: ok, I googled, I was wrong, and the premier was their 36th birthday. So all is right with the world and I didn't lose 5 years...


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

My guess is Kate shows up half her weight with the British guy as new Husband. Toby is there cause he respects Rebeca and the family wanted everyone that is important to her to be there for her end of life send off which I think is what will happen at the cabin with everyone getting together.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

type_g said:


> My guess is Kate shows up half her weight with the British guy as new Husband. Toby is there cause he respects Rebeca and the family wanted everyone that is important to her to be there for her end of life send off which I think is what will happen at the cabin with everyone getting together.


My thought too! I have thought about this and I stare a lot trying to see if she is wearing prosthetics. Certainly the waist part could be but the arms and the face is something I am not so sure about.
They have said they are encouraging but not requiring her to lose weight and there are stories of her losing weight.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

zalusky said:


> My thought too! I have thought about this and I stare a lot trying to see if she is wearing prosthetics. Certainly the waist part could be but the arms and the face is something I am not so sure about.


I saw that she had lost a lot of weight but when I clicked I got sent to one of these annoying sites where there is no related information and I have to click on the "next" page, and who knows how many of those there are going to be, so except for a fascinating site about "Gilligan's Island" I almost never do that.


zalusky said:


> They have said they are encouraging but requiring her to lose weight and there are stories of her losing weight.


Is there a word missing?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I saw that she had lost a lot of weight but when I clicked I got sent to one of these annoying sites where there is no related information and I have to click on the "next" page, and who knows how many of those there are going to be, so except for a fascinating site about "Gilligan's Island" I almost never do that.
> Is there a word missing?


Oooooooops! It also may be that behind the scenes there is "not a word missing".


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Google is your friend instead of gross click bait articles.

Chrissy Metz Weight Loss 2021: Can A Plus Size Actress Do It? - Daily Hawker


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

She sure looks like Melissa McCarthy!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

That's a photoshopped Chrissy Metz head on Melissa McCarthy's body.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

dthmj said:


> That's a photoshopped Chrissy Metz head on Melissa McCarthy's body.


Ugh - that's disappointing! What about this one?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Also Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Jeez!!!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jami said:


> Google is your friend instead of gross click bait articles.
> 
> Chrissy Metz Weight Loss 2021: Can A Plus Size Actress Do It? - Daily Hawker


Yeah, well, I tried and gave up because nothing seemed to have the information.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

dthmj said:


> Also Melissa McCarthy.


Wow, she's looking good. Bob needs to drop that African nurse and come back to her.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------

